# Alcohol from DIY CO2



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi all,

I have some smaller tanks scattered about to grow out plant cuttings and moss starts. I've tried yeast CO2 and it's made a big difference. But once the things get cooking there seems to be considerable alcohol produced. It's volatile enough to evaporate somewhat and I know it is going into the tank along with the CO2. Sure, it's not much but it's been a nagging thought.

I am making another little tank in which to grow small bonsai/topiary type live decorations with dwarf riccia, nice mosses, things which might take more than a week or two to get started. I will be using yeast CO2. I would like to keep shrimp in there to keep things tidy.

I haven't seen any inebriated fish or critters but wonder if anyone who has ever used yeast CO2 has seen the minor alcohol fumes do anything.

Thanks,
violet


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Nope.........:lol:


----------

